# Spring Memory Lane?



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2022)

@lilchik17750 any word on dates? I need to start making hotel reservations soon! Thanks, Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 21, 2022)

Me too.  I need to plan my semi annual trip to visit my mother in law..😃😄


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes please


----------



## JOEL (Dec 21, 2022)

Hotel?

Monroe is May 7, I assume ML is the week before.


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2022)

JOEL said:


> Hotel?
> 
> Monroe is May 7, I assume ML is the week before.



I hope so. I talked to the guy promoting the Monroe show the other day, and he has some big things planed. And a lot more promotion for the show.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2022)

That’s what I would assume as well but I want to be sure.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 29, 2022)

Really need to know this date for spring ML. Anyone know?


----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2022)

TieDye said:


> Really need to know this date for spring ML. Anyone know?



We are still waiting to hear from Lisa.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 29, 2022)

catfish said:


> We are still waiting to hear from Lisa.



Ok.... Some people have to put in for vacation time at work in January for months ahead if there's any hope to get time off.  I hope we hear soon.


----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2022)

TieDye said:


> Ok.... Some people have to put in for vacation time at work in January for months ahead if there's any hope to get time off.  I hope we hear soon.



We all know that. You should ask her.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 29, 2022)

catfish said:


> We all know that. You should ask her.



Just messaged her.


----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2022)

TieDye said:


> Just messaged her.



Me too. She said she has nothing to offer at this time.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 29, 2022)

catfish said:


> Me too. She said she has nothing to offer at this time.



Just got told that too.  Sounds like Monroe is gonna be "it" probably, so we'll plan on that again.  It was a great event and is supposed to be even bigger this year, if the rumors are right. See everyone on May 7th!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

I sure hope not. A 2000 round mile trip for a six hour show (Monroe) isn't in the cards for me. I owe people stuff so I may need to just meet them along the route well south of that and square up.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I sure hope not. A 2000 round mile trip for a six hour show (Monroe) isn't in the cards for me. I owe people stuff so I may need to just meet them along the route well south of that and square up.



Don't know if this changes anything for you but Monroe is allowing setup on Saturday starting at 9am for vendors.  So it's essentially a 2 day event for vendors.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 5, 2023)

ANY MORE WORD ON THE SHOW


----------

